# Chuffed With My Little Diver



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

Picked this up of the forum for a good price not sure what it is but it should help me easy me through my diver crazy whilst I save for something better.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

It's very nice mate, looks like a Marathon in some ways. Whatever it is, it should certainly do what you want it to, there's something very special about diver's watches.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

reminds me of a mkii the dial is so simple


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

great click all the way round but dosnt line up at 12 you have to click it just past the give it a slight turn back (unidirectional but has a little slack)


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

I guess it slips a little


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Nice one, they make a great beater, had a couple in the past. wouldn't miind another. I was just too slow on the last few that went on the sales forum.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> Nice one, they make a great beater, had a couple in the past. wouldn't miind another. I was just too slow on the last few that went on the sales forum.


any idea whats inside


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

spankone said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one, they make a great beater, had a couple in the past. wouldn't miind another. I was just too slow on the last few that went on the sales forum.
> ...


I had one with a Miyota quartz in it and I think that some have a Swiss Ronda movement. I'm sure that someone can confirm the latter.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

spankone said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one, they make a great beater, had a couple in the past. wouldn't miind another. I was just too slow on the last few that went on the sales forum.
> ...


its an unjeweled chinese "eta" quartz.....small movt, with big plastic spacer inside  try opening it....use a big bit of blu-tac and have a look.....

my "ray rhula" is the most accurate watch i own....its a beaut....been everywhere, been whacked, knocked, dropped, and still keeps perfect time....-/+ 2 secs a day


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Just sold my three , They are as tough as nails and surprisingly accurate as well they make great beaters


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

> its an unjeweled chinese "eta" quartz.....small movt, with big plastic spacer inside  try opening it....use a big bit of blu-tac and have a look.....


thats what i fear I'm bursting to have a look but at the same time I know im going to be disapointed.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> spankone said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


Thanks Shawn, I had a feeling that I was wrong on this.


----------



## Mr Bee (Feb 13, 2009)

Thats really nice! 

Is that the make - "professional"? I've never heard of them before, but I might look out for them in future, I like the style of that one.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not bad at all... am a huge fan of those hands :yes:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Not a bad looking watch, although the motif reminds me of a Kronos (the HK guy who makes those Pseudo-Ruhla) ..


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Looks like a Kronos to me.  Most of them are quite Asian. and bear a strong resemblance to MWC watches. Here's mine.



















Love the hands. Just a suggestion, if it is like my MWC don't ever take the bezel off. They go back together loose. 

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I was distracted while posting the above message. I should have said "Here's my MWC.". There is a Kronos that looks exactly the same as my MWC except for the engraving on the back. 

Later,

William


----------



## bobjames (Mar 26, 2008)

cool, i like it, i have just moded my seiko to get the military feel going


----------



## Moore73 (Mar 18, 2009)

They are cheap chinese krono's replicas, a guy on ebay cannot remember his name used to pump these out by the 100's for about a tenner before he got banned :lol:


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

bobjames said:


> cool, i like it, i have just moded my seiko to get the military feel going


wow that looks great what seiko is it that you've moded


----------



## morri (Jan 9, 2009)

bobjames said:


> cool, i like it, i have just moded my seiko to get the military feel going


Nice! Not normally wild for those hands but this i like, can you tell us how it was done?


----------



## zx10r (Apr 10, 2009)

Very Nice!!


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 10, 2004)

morri said:


> bobjames said:
> 
> 
> > cool, i like it, i have just moded my seiko to get the military feel going
> ...


I'll try to answer since Bob seems to have gone missing. I stole his idea and ordered one like his from a guy in Hongkong. It is a Seiko SKX031 with custom dial and hands. The dial is really made for the SKX007 and that means that he had to cut of the mounting feet of it and glue/tape it to the movement. So it's a bit of a brutal mod.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

can I be rude and ask rough how much it cost and where/how you ordered it... might be best to pm me


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Whatever it actually is, it's a nice looking piece


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 10, 2004)

spankone said:


> can I be rude and ask rough how much it cost and where/how you ordered it... might be best to pm me


PM sent


----------

